# 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures



## JJDNU (Apr 1, 2005)

The following pictures were taken on Sunday at the New England Auto Show in Boston MA. Hope you guys enjoy!
2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures








































































The Sticker on the car was the following;
BASE PRICE 33,980.00
Open Sky 1100.00
18" Cast Alloy Wheels 1000.00
Bi Xeon Adaptive Headlights 800.00
Cold Weather PKG 700.00
Blue Tooth 435.00
Dest. Charge 720.00
MSRP 38,735.00


----------



## portishead (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (JJDNU)*

yeah, thats sweet, but that price is insane. And no S-Line steering wheel?? weak.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_ but that price is insane. 

Compared to what?


----------



## schneer968 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (GTINC)*

How about an R32?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_yeah, thats sweet, but that price is insane. And no S-Line steering wheel?? weak.

I thought the only difference with the S-line stering wheel was the little S-Line badge, otherwise its exactly yhe same as the one we get ont he sport and premium.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (schneer968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schneer968* »_How about an R32?

Isn't the A3 3.2 only @ $1K more MSRP than the R32 was, seems to me like a much better deal for the A3. 
I cant see how anyone thinks the A3 (both 2.0T & 3.2) is over priced in the US (noticed this is the general opinion on Vortex), do they realize what the rest of the world is paying for this car. Do they understand the difference in build quality between a VW and an Audi.


----------



## schneer968 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

That would be $29,100 vs $33,980. I'm curious if the S-Line A3 comes with giant breaks and a suspention that is on par with the R32. My 3.2 was supplied to VW by Audi, who had subcontracted with a motor builder to produce it. It has the same same haldex unit as 3.2 TT. I'd also be willing to guess that my seats & steering wheel are equal or better. VW and Audi use the same parts bin so the build quality can't be very differnt. That's my 2 cents


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (schneer968)*

I'm really dissapointed that they didn't go with A4 style dual exhausts on the 3.2, integrated into the rear valence. The existing pipes on the A3 look cheap and tacked on.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't think the S-line is gonna do what they want it to, they shoulda just offered a 2.0t with quattro.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (schneer968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schneer968* »_That would be $29,100 vs $33,980. I'm curious if the S-Line A3 comes with giant breaks and a suspention that is on par with the R32. My 3.2 was supplied to VW by Audi, who had subcontracted with a motor builder to produce it. It has the same same haldex unit as 3.2 TT. I'd also be willing to guess that my seats & steering wheel are equal or better. VW and Audi use the same parts bin so the build quality can't be very differnt. That's my 2 cents









Ah but it was $30,625, with the leather seat option, next we add @$1500 for DSG (I know it was not an option but thats the standard price above MT and the 3.2 does have it) so now were up to just over $32 K, something needs to be added for inflation as the R did come out two model years ago. $1K was really just a rough estimate on my part. Now the differences R does have better breaks but that about it, suspension is equal if anything, other wise the feature list is pretty comparable although I would give a slight edge to the 3.2 (BOSE, powere seats, not sure have to see a standard equipment list side by side). But now for the big difference, the quality of welds, material, and simple fit and finish of the Audi is superior to VW, there is a reason why one is the luxuary brand of the same company. There is a reason why they have seperate factorys. Ask anyone who has worked on both and they will tell you there is a big difference. Now, I'm in no way trying to insult VW or the R, I love and respect both, I just think in this case the A3 (both models) are an amazing value, especially when you take in to account how low the price is here compared to Europe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by judgegavel at 10:29 PM 11/15/2005_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

perfectly summerized.... I think it is a fair price for what is included in the toal package.


----------



## dub-life (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (LongviewTx)*

When will the quat be available to purchase?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (dub-life)*

First ones scheduled to arrive second week of December.


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

I know we all complain about the 2.0T not coming in Quattro, but why exactly did Audi make this move? It makes no sense. There's such an overwhelming lust for this car that doesn't exist. I simply can't understand the rationale.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (Tarik D)*

A little birdie told me that the 2.0T quattro is coming for 2007...


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_A little birdie told me that the 2.0T quattro is coming for 2007...









As in a reliable birdy, or one of those long-shot birdies?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_but why exactly did Audi make this move? 

Because Americans whine about price. They want it, but don't want to pay for it.
Once the A3 has a reputation for not being too expensive, then the more expensive versions can come out (like the 3.2q and the 2.0Tq)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (schneer968)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schneer968* »_How about an R32?

You find any new R32s in the USA lately?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_ But now for the big difference, the quality of welds, material, and simple fit and finish of the Audi is superior to VW, there is a reason why one is the luxuary brand of the same company. There is a reason why they have seperate factorys. Ask anyone who has worked on both and they will tell you there is a big difference. 

I am not sure that's the case.
VW/Audi have the most modern body building equipment in the industry. You will not find any difference in the body constuction between VW and Audi-both use the same equipment and procedures.
The both put Porsche's bodies to shame.
As to the materials used-also the same.
Think of it as the difference between Buick and Cadillac. Different price, but no difference in contruction-both bad.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I know we all complain about the 2.0T not coming in Quattro, but why exactly did Audi make this move? It makes no sense. There's such an overwhelming lust for this car that doesn't exist. I simply can't understand the rationale.

Its actually very simple, the 2.0T Quattro/haldex only comes in MT. The A3 is the only platform that currently has that combination. It cost money to have any separate engine/drive train combo certified in the US. I don't think Audi thinks it would sell enough A3 2.0T Q (H) MT, to justify getting it certified, and they are probably right. The only hope for us to ever get a 2.0T Q(H) is for Audi to make a DSG version or VAG to introduce that combo to another vehicle (maybe the GTI), which would still be dictated by a DSG or AT option.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
I am not sure that's the case.


But it is.
I'm not doubting the fact that VW are well made they are, I've owned many, audis are just better, that is the whole reason for the separation of brands within the same company, and why one sells more expensive automobiles. Believe it or not there is a reason why one cost more than the other, and its not just a badge.
Case in point (and there are many), there have been constant complaints with a speaker rattle issue (among other rattle issues) on the MkV Jetta, Open sky aside this just doesn't happen (or at least nearly as often) with Audis.
Maybe a person with tech expertise that has worked on both can chime in here.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_A little birdie told me that the 2.0T quattro is coming for 2007...









I hope your right. They are redesigning the nose on the MKV jetta, among other things for 07, maybe a 2.0T AWD DSG in the works for VW?


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »__snip_... The only hope for us to ever get a 2.0T Q(H) is for Audi to make a DSG version or VAG to introduce that combo to another vehicle (maybe the GTI), which would still be dictated by a DSG or AT option.

*cough cough* Horse malarky. I have no doubts the 2.0T will be available in quattro just like every other Audi model/engine for the last however many years (20 give or take). The only reason it's not available now is marketing purposes. Bring various options staggered over the timeline of the model to keep the sales going. It's the same reason VW didn't bring theB4 and B5.5 Passat TDI until the end of the body cycle. 
Audi just does better at keeping things closed so consumers don't know what the future holds. The only question is *when* it will come here.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
*cough cough* Horse malarky. I have no doubts the 2.0T will be available in quattro just like every other Audi model/engine for the last however many years (20 give or take). The only reason it's not available now is marketing purposes. :

Um what about the A3 8l, and countless other VAG models and combos that were only available in Europe, you can fill a page with them.
The reasons have little to do with marketing (atleast in this case). The truth is cost wise it makes little sense to bring an engine/drive train combo (that needs to get certified) over here that's only used on one vehicle (which they dont have much faith in saleswise in the US) and only comes in MT (which sell horribly in the US). Until its available in either DSG or some other AT it will not be available here.
If you disagree, please point out the VAG engine/drive train combo thats been available here only in MT, and only used on one model.







At least in the last five years.

_Modified by judgegavel at 10:50 AM 11-16-2005_


_Modified by judgegavel at 10:53 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (portishead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portishead* »_ And no S-Line steering wheel?? weak.

It looks like this car only has the S-Line exterior package. Basically it´s only the bumpers and badges.
Here in Germany the also offer a S-Line sport package, which includes leather-cloth combined seats, S-Line suspension, different rims, black roof lining (VERY nice) and the S-Line steering wheel.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_
It looks like this car only has the S-Line exterior package. Basically it´s only the bumpers and badges.
Here in Germany the also offer a S-Line sport package, which includes leather-cloth combined seats, S-Line suspension, different rims, black roof lining (VERY nice) and the S-Line steering wheel.


*Excerpt from the AudiUSA site:*
The Audi A3 3.2 shares the impeccably sporty exterior styling of the 2.0 T FSI model with a few differences, *including standard-equipped roof spoiler and fog lights *(optional items on the 2.0 T FSI). Inside, drivers and passengers will enjoy the same luxurious amenities in both models, with the primary difference being that many options on the earlier model are now standard-equipped on the 3.2 - *including sport seats and aluminum trim.* Both models feature superb utility, including a cargo area boasting a full 35.4 cubic feet (1032 litres) with the rear seat folded, making the Audi A3 ideal for either a downtown shopping marathon or a road trip complete with sports equipment.
Some of the most striking features of the A3 are its unique options, which remain available on both models. Chief among them is the innovative Open Sky System, which allows for panoramic views from all seats. On the technology front, both models are available with Bluetooth® phone preparation and DVD-based Audi Navigation plus, *which in the 3.2 includes a state-of-the-art Bose® sound system.*
*Additionally, from the Fortitude/Audi USA News Release:*
Other standard features on the S-line package include fog lights, roof spoiler, S-line badging, alloy air vents and door inlays, leather clad sport seats with special stitching and a power adjustable driver’s seat, 3-spoke multi-function steering wheel with alloy shift paddles, Bose Symphony audio system with an in-dash 6-disc CD changer, illuminated vanity mirrors, and driver and passenger reading lights.
and lastly... A standard sport suspension 
So, all in all, much closer to S-line in Europe than "Bumpers and Badges"


----------



## little_wing (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (LongviewTx)*

someone get me the part numbers for the alloy shift paddles pleeeease - I can't believe they're not available over here...


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (LongviewTx)*

Well, not really. The S-Line models in Europe get *unique seats*, with sport cloth inserts and premium leather on the bolsters, *black headliner*, *unique steering wheel*, *aluminum beltline OR piano-black trim*, and an exclusive 25mm lower (than European standard) *S-Line sports suspension*.
If I purchase the A3 3.2, I'll probably remove the S-Line badges. It just seems phony to me. It's the watered-down version, named "S-Line" to help it sell better. Blah.









_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_*Excerpt from the AudiUSA site:*
The Audi A3 3.2 shares the impeccably sporty exterior styling of the 2.0 T FSI model with a few differences, *including standard-equipped roof spoiler and fog lights *(optional items on the 2.0 T FSI). Inside, drivers and passengers will enjoy the same luxurious amenities in both models, with the primary difference being that many options on the earlier model are now standard-equipped on the 3.2 - *including sport seats and aluminum trim.* Both models feature superb utility, including a cargo area boasting a full 35.4 cubic feet (1032 litres) with the rear seat folded, making the Audi A3 ideal for either a downtown shopping marathon or a road trip complete with sports equipment.
Some of the most striking features of the A3 are its unique options, which remain available on both models. Chief among them is the innovative Open Sky System, which allows for panoramic views from all seats. On the technology front, both models are available with Bluetooth® phone preparation and DVD-based Audi Navigation plus, *which in the 3.2 includes a state-of-the-art Bose® sound system.*
*Additionally, from the Fortitude/Audi USA News Release:*
Other standard features on the S-line package include fog lights, roof spoiler, S-line badging, alloy air vents and door inlays, leather clad sport seats with special stitching and a power adjustable driver’s seat, 3-spoke multi-function steering wheel with alloy shift paddles, Bose Symphony audio system with an in-dash 6-disc CD changer, illuminated vanity mirrors, and driver and passenger reading lights.
and lastly... A standard sport suspension 
So, all in all, much closer to S-line in Europe than "Bumpers and Badges"


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_*unique steering wheel*

I'm really tired of hearing about this steering wheel, have you all seen it, its practically the exact same one that comes on the sport, premium, and 3.2 now. Only difference is the entire wheel is preforated leather (as opposed to just the grips) and it has that little S-Line badge on the bottom. IMHO its hardly worth mentioning.










_Modified by judgegavel at 9:47 PM 11/16/2005_


----------



## WGLX96.5 (Apr 18, 2004)

All I have to say is, WEAK!!!!
I love my A3, but even with the Sport Package it was too high. With 18" wheels this thing should have no wheel well gap. I agree with whoever said the tail pipes should be split. I figured it would come with the door spoilers like the S4. Twotone seats are a must and black headliner would be icing on the cake. This thing is no where near S line status. It's just another A3 with different engine. 
Even with a 3.2 it won't be quicker than the 2.0T. It has only 50 more horses, alot smaller torque curve and the powertrain loss from it being all wheel drive will make it that much easier to smoke it at the light. 
That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (WGLX96.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGLX96.5* »_ With 18" wheels this thing should have no wheel well gap. 

The size of the wheel has little to do with the gap, 16's, 17's, 18's, or 19's the overall circumfrance of the wheel is still the same. Unless you go with a plus sized tire, and then of course you will have spedo/odo issues. Agreed it needs to be lower though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

Yeah, I know, but it's really stale when there are all these differences and we're told it's S-Line. 
BTW, doesn't the S-Line wheel have silver and red stitching?!?









_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_I'm really tired of hearing about this steering wheel, have you all seen it, its practically the exact same one that comes on the sport, premium, and 3.2 now. Only difference is the entire wheel is preforated leather (as opposed to just the grips) and it has that little S-Line badge on the bottom. IMHO its hardly worth mentioning.









_Modified by judgegavel at 9:47 PM 11/16/2005_


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*

You guys are all correct. This car sucks. I think I will start fantasizing about a Porsche Cayman S from now on.


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Um what about the A3 8l, and countless other VAG models and combos that were only available in Europe, you can fill a page with them.

That was Europe, not the US... I'm fully aware of FWD only trims/engines/drivetrains in Europe (with their bazillion trims/engines/drivetrains available). I'm asking if you can point out an Audi in the last 15-20 years *in the US* that has *not* been available in quattro.

_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_The reasons have little to do with marketing (atleast in this case). The truth is cost wise it makes little sense to bring an engine/drive train combo (that needs to get certified) over here that's only used on one vehicle (which they dont have much faith in saleswise in the US) and only comes in MT (which sell horribly in the US). Until its available in either DSG or some other AT it will not be available here.

Do you have any resources that can back that up? I would maybe see your perspective, just a little, if this was an engine/drivetrain that was for the US only and not available anywhere else, (like the MKV 2.5L), however that's not the case.

_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_If you disagree, please point out the VAG engine/drive train combo thats been available here only in MT, and only used on one model.







At least in the last five years.

Just about every intro engine on the A4 Gen's was available in Frontrac only at it's first release. Other than premium models (S4, S6, S8, RS8, A8), just about every model release starts with FWD only. They have done it in the past where the first quattro available is in the bigger engine that's brought in after the initial release of the base engine. Then after the "storm" has quieted down from the bigger engine, you'll see both Frontrac version of it along with quattro versions of the base engine available. It's simple history.
As I said, if you have a source that shows there's some certification/regulation silliness that has to be done that's hindering us from getting the 2.0T, by all means, please shed some light on it for us.
Being that the A3 is a daparture from the ordinary for Audi USA, things take longer with it. I'm still confident it will come, as long as the A3 continues to be made for the US.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Yeah, I know, but it's really stale when there are all these differences and we're told it's S-Line. 
BTW, doesn't the S-Line wheel have silver and red stitching?!?










See maybe I missed something somewhere (so please correct me if I'm wrong) but this isn't the actual S-Line this is a 3.2 with some S-Line accessories. The actual A3 S-Line is a 2.0T and is scheduled for release in summer 2006 (probably MY 07) according to the AoA official calender, thats been posted here many times. The S-Line features on the 3.2 are just bonus, I think just to distinguish it visually from the current 2.0T.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (WGLX96.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGLX96.5* »_All I have to say is, WEAK!!!!
I love my A3, but even with the Sport Package it was too high
easier to smoke it at the light. 
That's all I have to say about that.

Ya know hanging out on an enthusiast board makes you think the whole Audi buying public is focussed soley on 0-60 times and milimeter differences in ride height. Some folks will be buying this car because it has sufficient ground clearance not in spite of it. Similarly v6 grunt is preferable for some. Now as far as being smoked at a stoplight -if i had to drive from walla walla to jackson wyo in a blizzard i'd take the 3.2 and i would get there safer and faster than if i had taken a 2 wheel drive. They are both nice cars and not necessarily rat racers.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
That was Europe, not the US... I'm fully aware of FWD only trims/engines/drivetrains in Europe (with their bazillion trims/engines/drivetrains available). I'm asking if you can point out an Audi in the last 15-20 years *in the US* that has *not* been available in quattro.
Do you have any resources that can back that up? I would maybe see your perspective, just a little, if this was an engine/drivetrain that was for the US only and not available anywhere else, (like the MKV 2.5L), however that's not the case.
Just about every intro engine on the A4 Gen's was available in Frontrac only at it's first release. Other than premium models (S4, S6, S8, RS8, A8), just about every model release starts with FWD only. They have done it in the past where the first quattro available is in the bigger engine that's brought in after the initial release of the base engine. Then after the "storm" has quieted down from the bigger engine, you'll see both Frontrac version of it along with quattro versions of the base engine available. It's simple history.
As I said, if you have a source that shows there's some certification/regulation silliness that has to be done that's hindering us from getting the 2.0T, by all means, please shed some light on it for us.
Being that the A3 is a daparture from the ordinary for Audi USA, things take longer with it. I'm still confident it will come, as long as the A3 continues to be made for the US.









You are missing the whole point, its simply NOT avialable in Quattro (here in the US) because its NOT made with Quattro and an AT (anywhere), and it would not be cost effective to certify an engine/drivetrain combo when it only comes in MT form, It will just not sell enough, that is the reasoning behind any of VAG's decision (including not introducing, certain models). Not some elaborate marketing scheme, its really quite simple. Trust me when I say it will NOT come unless its made in AT, there would be no point, to specifically market to people who will only buy an A3 with MT and Quattro, because while there are a few on enthusiast sites, over all they represent a tiny fraction of perspctive buyers. If that was a concern (or becomes one) they would be (or will be) selling the 3.2 in MT as that engine /Drivetrain would be already certified.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by judgegavel at 9:33 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (LongviewTx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LongviewTx* »_
So, all in all, much closer to S-line in Europe than "Bumpers and Badges"

Well, some way you´re right. But there is three trim lines to begin with here. Most of the mentioned stuff is standard on the Ambition/Sport(UK) version. The 2 S-Line packages are just options on top of this. The US S-Line seems to be close to a German Ambition + S-Line exterior package (different bumpers, badges).


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

Hmmm... Based on how Audi has released the A3 in our market so far, I have low expectations for the 2.0T "S-Line" model. I highly doubt that we'll ever get a true S-Line model here. It will probably be the body kit with a few extra options included (perhaps a premium full-leather seat option, or a few other options that are standard in the 3.2). It will probably get different 18" wheels too.
I'd love to be proven wrong though...

_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_See maybe I missed something somewhere (so please correct me if I'm wrong) but this isn't the actual S-Line this is a 3.2 with some S-Line accessories. The actual A3 S-Line is a 2.0T and is scheduled for release in summer 2006 (probably MY 07) according to the AoA official calender, thats been posted here many times. The S-Line features on the 3.2 are just bonus, I think just to distinguish it visually from the current 2.0T.


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*

By "true S-Line model" do you mean the S3?


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_Hmmm... Based on how Audi has released the A3 in our market so far, I have low expectations for the 2.0T "S-Line" model. I highly doubt that we'll ever get a true S-Line model here. It will probably be the body kit with a few extra options included (perhaps a premium full-leather seat option, or a few other options that are standard in the 3.2). It will probably get different 18" wheels too.
I'd love to be proven wrong though...


Your probably right, but again the 3.2 was never slated (based on AoA's calender) to be an S-Line, that was just a bonus. I think if we were being optomistic we could concluded that the 2.0T S-Line scheduled for this summer would at least be closer to the official S-Line out in Europe (as that was noted on the AoA calender). Then again based on what were seeing now with the GTI's differences (Euro compared to US) it will still be missing somethings.
H-ManZX:
No, S3 is completely different from S-Line. The S3 has yet to be released even in Europe. When it does come out it would be more than just the cosmetic/suspension changes of the S-Line, hopefully a more powerfull engine (or modified version of a current engine) and brake upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by judgegavel at 12:36 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_You are missing the whole point, its simply NOT avialable in Quattro (here in the US) because its NOT made with Quattro and an AT (anywhere), and it would not be cost effective to certify an engine/drivetrain combo when it only comes in MT form, It will just not sell enough, that is the reasoning behind any of VAG's decision (including not introducing, certain models). Not some elaborate marketing scheme, its really quite simple. Trust me when I say it will NOT come unless its made in AT, there would be no point, to specifically market to people who will only buy an A3 with MT and Quattro, because while there are a few on enthusiast sites, over all they represent a tiny fraction of perspctive buyers. If that was a concern (or becomes one) they would be (or will be) selling the 3.2 in MT as that engine /Drivetrain would be already certified.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm not saying you're wrong and I'm right, as no one knows if the 2.0T quattro will come. 
I'm simply asking "where" you're getting your info from, as you say "Trust me when I say it will NOT come..."


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
H-ManZX:
No, S3 is completely different from S-Line. The S3 has yet to be released even in Europe. When it does come out it would be more than just the cosmetic/suspension changes of the S-Line, hopefully a more powerfull engine (or modified version of a current engine) and brake upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I know that. I thought agarc might have mixed S3 and S-Line. We don´t know yet for sure when the S3 is going to be released. But it will be a 270hp version of the 2.0T (according to the press). There are rumors that there will also be a RS3 which might have a 3.6L version of the 3.2.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
"Trust me when I say it will NOT come..."

But it was trust me it would NOT come... *unless*
And sorry I'm not talking from any authority, I think its just a simple fact that people are over looking.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_
I know that. I thought agarc might have mixed S3 and S-Line. We don´t know yet for sure when the S3 is going to be released. But it will be a 270hp version of the 2.0T (according to the press). There are rumors that there will also be a RS3 which might have a 3.6L version of the 3.2.

Sorry, I misinterpreted.
Latest Audi insiders report (based on AW threads/ informed rumors) says S3 will be released in Europe next year, no confirmed engine yet (hopefully to follow in NA by late 2006, early 2007). RS3 Project has been scrapped.


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

Here are some more pictures from AudiWorld.
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/37044.phtml


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

You guys are all forgeting about the Next TT.
-This will likely be the car to part the sea for the 2.0Tq(h)
I believe its a combination of both marketing and cost effeciency. The first A3 3.2q's are just arriving... give this some time. (like the 1.8T; the 2.0T is probably going to be around for a while... and desperately needs the traction of quattro)
and it makes sense that VAG hasn't made any mention of the 2.0Tq-- and thats good. 
The way I see it; AofA needs to sell as many 3.2q's as possible (we all know the sad fate of luxury hatches in these States)


----------



## WGLX96.5 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (mookieblaylock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mookieblaylock* »_
Ya know hanging out on an enthusiast board makes you think the whole Audi buying public is focussed soley on 0-60 times and milimeter differences in ride height. Some folks will be buying this car because it has sufficient ground clearance not in spite of it. Similarly v6 grunt is preferable for some. Now as far as being smoked at a stoplight -if i had to drive from walla walla to jackson wyo in a blizzard i'd take the 3.2 and i would get there safer and faster than if i had taken a 2 wheel drive. They are both nice cars and not necessarily rat racers.

You know, reading reactions like this about my opinions from someone like you, you'd think all Audi guys are nerds. Go look at the S4 and park it next to an A4 and tell me how much better it looks. I guarantee that alot of what makes a car look faster or more refined is the amount of wheel well gap!! If you want ground clearance go buy an Allroad or an Outback. As for telling me that you'd rather have quattro to drive in the snow then great! I can drive in the snow also with FWD and still make it safely. I've seen plenty of accidents here in Colorado with all wheel drive cars because people buy them and think they are invincible to the snow. It's the driver, not the car. Lastly I would love a 6 cylinder Audi, in fact, my Jetta is a VR6 and I love the growl it makes, but my criticism was the fact that for a car that costs 9 grand more than my 2.0T, it should have more power. 
Everything I've read in this thread makes me realize more and more that I may own an Audi, but I'm not an Audi guy. Be happy with talking about your stock cars and "Toureg height" S-line A3s and I'll go back to styling my cars and watching people turn their heads as I roll by.
As for Judge, thanks for the lesson on the wheel well gap. It's good to see someone on here that knows about plus sizing and car height. (that was sarcasm) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WGLX96.5 at 6:57 PM 11-17-2005_


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (WGLX96.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WGLX96.5* »_Y but my criticism was the fact that for a car that costs 9 grand more than my 2.0T,

it is kind of a rip off with options at 40+$k ; and especially when you drive off the lot and its suddenly worth 30


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (WGLX96.5)*

While I like the A3 3.2 no doubt, it's a bit pricey IMO. You also can't compare it to the current R32. You'll need to compare it to the next generation R32. Of course the MKV R32 will be priced around the same base price as the A3 3.2 but will have a 300hp 3.6l VR6. So you say S3 and I'll say - what S3. Who says Audi will make an S3 let alone import it into the US. If a loaded A3 3.2 is over $40k - look for the S3 to start at or above that price and comparably equipped to be around $45k.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_S. RS3 Project has been scrapped.

and an rs3 will be 55 in the unlikely case we get it here.
check this out
http://www.cartype.com/page.cfm?id=1055


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (mookieblaylock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mookieblaylock* »_
and an rs3 will be 55 in the unlikely case we get it here.


What part of "scrapped" don't you understand? It won't be available anywhere.


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (mookieblaylock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mookieblaylock* »_and an rs3 will be 55 in the unlikely case we get it here.
check this out
http://www.cartype.com/page.cfm?id=1055

That link is pretty old. It talks about a sportback being an estate version of the A3 and becoming available "next year".


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »__snip_... I think its just a simple *fact* that people are over looking.









..and that's what I'm trying to get.. what is that *fact* you speak of???


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*

My take is that for 2007.5MY there will be a A3 2.0T quattro with 220hp and both DSG and MT6...once the new TT is released. The new TT with updated drivetrains will make it worthwhile to have a 2.0T front-trak and quattro plus the higher-end 3.2 Q (hopefully with FSI and 270hp). The $37k A3 3.2 Q on our lot is not worth the money in my opinion, but there will be people who see it as a great buy. I just can't see the value only when you stack it up against the A4 2.0TQ, a base 3.2Q MT6 A4. I think next year we will see repackaging of options to offer better value, like the decontenting of the '06 A4 and Jetta from '05.5, and reignite sales.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
..and that's what I'm trying to get.. what is that *fact* you speak of???









The FACT that the reason we dont get the 2.0T with quattro is because it doesnt come in an AT (yet) and would not be cost effective for VAG to have that drivetrain certified until then.










_Modified by judgegavel at 11:44 PM 11/17/2005_


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_
What part of "scrapped" don't you understand? It won't be available anywhere.

hmm.. (not that 'we' would ever get this)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








It's contrary to what we've heard, but you just never know with far out planning. We've read that Cartype, via GermanCarBlog.com, is reporting a turbocharged RS 3 in the cards that will utilize DSG. 
The article suggests that the car would also have flared fenders, rear spoiler and beefier chin as is the formula on the RS 4. It also suggests there would be a Sportback version, making US sales more plausible.
Why are we skeptic? Well, we'd heard there was a biturbo VR6-powered A3 tooling around Ingolstadt, but that costs on the unit would have placed the potential littlest Audi in a price range that would make any accountant raise an eyebrow and pull out an eraser. Last we'd heard, the program was nothing more than evaluation prototype.
That status could have changed following the US SEMA show where several twin-turbocharged Volkswagens were shown. Though the forced induction was aftermarket, VWoA boss Adrian Hallmark told AutoWeek Magazine that "If we got enough response, we'd find a way to build them." VW's sharing the same engine as the RS 3 might downgrade the exclusivity, but it could also mean greater economies of scale in production of such an engine. If it makes it plausible and results in an RS 3, you can count me as one vote FOR VWs with the same engine.
The other thing that strikes odd in this report though is the car's rumored use of DSG. DSG currently would never be able to handle the torque. We've heard further rumors of a 7-speed DSG unit for the RS 4 and recently announced R8 production sportscar, but the longitudinal architecture of the RS 4 would mean they'd have to develop a whole new unit for transverse fitment like that of the A3 and any potential RS 3.
I'm not holding our breath, however I'd love to see it happen.
Read more here...
http://www.germancarblog.com/2....html

thats a damn nice looking $55k car








(they can bring this after the 2.0Tq--lol)


----------



## vertigo (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (ylwghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ylwghost* »_
hmm.. (not that 'we' would ever get this)

thats a damn nice looking $55k car








(they can bring this after the 2.0Tq--lol)


For $55k I'll take a Cayman (non-S)


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel) - 2.0TFSI AWD*

In Europe, a lot of customers are buying the manual/AWD combination for either adverse weather or performance reasons, or both. Given that the choice is either an automatic transmission upgrade or AWD, for roughly the same price, this makes a lot of sense.
We are still early in the game concerning 2.0TFSI, manual/DSG, and AWD combination. In a couple of years, I envision the Passat, the Jetta Sportswagon, the small VW SUV, the TT, and the A3 to offer transverse mounted 2.0TFSI AWD in the US. If past VW/AUDI decisions serve as a guide, most (but not all) of these models will get a manual/automatic choice with AWD. 
Now, one model has to be the first starting to offer this - why not the A3? Introduction of the 5-door GTI in June still seems to me like a good timing point for this (to create a further distinguisher between the A3 and GTI). Not sure about the introduction date of the new TT (Summer/Fall 2006?), but clearly, Summer/Fall of next year seems the time when a lot of things will happen.


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ You'll need to compare it to the next generation R32. Of course the MKV R32 will be priced around the same base price as the A3 3.2 but will have a 300hp 3.6l VR6. 

Nope, not true. Technically it´s exactly the same as the A3 3.2.
http://www.vw.co.uk/new_cars/new_golf_hatch/r32


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_The FACT that the reason we dont get the 2.0T with quattro is because it doesnt come in an AT (yet) and would not be cost effective for VAG to have that drivetrain certified until then.










There is no *fact* that we *won't* get the MT quattro due to it not being available in AT. That's all I'm saying. There's no cost effective obstacles for that. You're argument that Audi won't want to sell it if it's not available with AT is obsurd. Do you make their decisions? No. Why do they sell it in MT only for the ROW (Rest of the World)? Things are slowly changing for the better with what VW/Audi offerings for this side of the pond are.
If you don't want to believe it will come to the US, that's fine and dandy, but *please* stop posting as if it's for certain, without a doubt, no question, a total fact, etc., that we *won't* be getting it. The only fact is that *you don't know, nor does anyone else*.


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_Nope, not true. Technically it´s exactly the same as the A3 3.2.
http://www.vw.co.uk/new_cars/new_golf_hatch/r32 

I'm guessing joe is referring to the US bound R36, using the 3.6L, pushing close to 300hp (listed near the top of the article on Vortex with official release info for the R32 in Europe).


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
There is no *fact* that we *won't* get the MT quattro due to it not being available in AT. That's all I'm saying. There's no cost effective obstacles for that. You're argument that Audi won't want to sell it if it's not available with AT is obsurd. Do you make their decisions? No. Why do they sell it in MT only for the ROW (Rest of the World)? .









Well using logic (you know if A is fact and B is fact then C is fact, sorry minored in Philosophy) and past history (high end cars aside ie RS4, as the extra cost would be built in, VAG has never brought over a MT only engine/drive train combo) you can pretty much be assured it is a FACT (am I being overlay dramatic, and using inferences of course). The facts here (among many) are A: MT's do not sell well in US (unlike the ROW) and B: It cost a ton of money to get an engine/drive train combination certified in the US (unlike the ROW). So I ask you this cost being the driving factor if (in the remote chance)Audi did feel they were loosing sales/customers because they dont have a MT quattro A3, why would they pay extra money to have the 2.0T Quattro certified when they could just release the 3.2 Q in MT (an already certified combo here in the US) and satisfy almost everyone of those customers. 
A statement you made earlier I believe is that Audi has never had a engine/DT combo (in the last 15 yrs) that they haven't eventually released in quattro, while this is true, VW has (4 motion), and this is ultimately a VAG decision.


----------



## H-ManZX (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_I'm guessing joe is referring to the US bound R36, using the 3.6L, pushing close to 300hp (listed near the top of the article on Vortex with official release info for the R32 in Europe).

I thought the R36 was scrapped, too. Would be great though, if it would be comming.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

so to jump in here. Remember that VAG will not put more than 200hp in a FWD car. Therefore, if midcycle engine changes are slated to increase the HP past 200, they must also bring quattro
So it comes down to, 
A. Mid cycle HP increase or use in another model = Quattro
B. we are at the max for HP in the 2.0T = no quattro

_Modified by mack73 at 8:07 AM 11-18-2005_


_Modified by mack73 at 8:07 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_ why would they pay extra money to have the 2.0T Quattro certified when they could just release the 3.2 Q in MT (an already certified combo here in the US) and satisfy almost everyone of those customers. 

It would ultimately come down to whether or not VAG can put that combo in some other platforms to spread out the cost.
I agree completely that the A3 3.2 quattro is available simply because that drivetrain already exists in the TT. So for them to release it is less of a risk.
However, maybe the 2.0T quattro will go in the next TT. I can't imagine that it will only be 3.2, and they are definitely done with the 1.8T. Also, even though VW denies it now, the Passat may eventually be released in 2.0T 4-Motion. Also, maybe some future model, like the smaller SUVs that VW and Audi plan to release in the next couple years will use 2.0T quattro. I've got to think that at some point a transverse 2.0T with haldex just has to be certified for the US. I have no "inside info", but if I was a betting man, I would say it is a near certainty. Just a matter of when, not if, IMHO. 
I think we can all agree that VAG would be blind and stupid not to release 2.0T quattro for the A3. There seems to be a lot of pent up demand for that combo. If they do not, the A3 will die quickly in North America, no doubt about it. The 3.2 is nice, but a little too pricey. A 2.0T quattro would probably go for around $32-33k with most popular options, which is a great price point. Personally, I think Audi would sell tons of them.
We can only hope that Audi is planning a big surprise for us within the coming year.










_Modified by bdh-vdub at 10:51 AM 11-18-2005_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (H-ManZX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H-ManZX* »_
I thought the R36 was scrapped, too. Would be great though, if it would be comming.

No. The US R36 will use the 3.6l because it's in the Passat and will be going in the Touareg as well. No VW will use the 3.2 FSI engine in the US. Remember VAG is now looking at differentiating the US cars from their Euro counterparts. The new Passat is offered in Europe with the 3.2L but the 3.6L here in the US.


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_ Remember that VAG will not put more than 200hp in a FWD car. 

Er.... The A4 and A6 3.2 FrontTrack (255hp) are available.
Also, Passat 3.6 (280 hp) is available as FWD.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (bdh-vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdh-vdub* »_
Er.... The A4 and A6 3.2 FrontTrack (255hp) are available.
Also, Passat 3.6 (280 hp) is available as FWD. 


bah thats right forgot about those







. I remember someone (Jamie) talking about this magical limit for VAG, apparently that went out the window


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Well using logic (you know if A is fact and B is fact then C is fact, sorry minored in Philosophy) and past history (high end cars aside ie RS4, as the extra cost would be built in, VAG has never brought over a MT only engine/drive train combo) you can pretty much be assured it is a FACT (am I being overlay dramatic, and using inferences of course). The facts here (among many) are A: MT's do not sell well in US (unlike the ROW) and B: It cost a ton of money to get an engine/drive train combination certified in the US (unlike the ROW). So I ask you this cost being the driving factor if (in the remote chance)Audi did feel they were loosing sales/customers because they dont have a MT quattro A3, why would they pay extra money to have the 2.0T Quattro certified when they could just release the 3.2 Q in MT (an already certified combo here in the US) and satisfy almost everyone of those customers. 
A statement you made earlier I believe is that Audi has never had a engine/DT combo (in the last 15 yrs) that they haven't eventually released in quattro, while this is true, VW has (4 motion), and this is ultimately a VAG decision.









Gee-willikers-bob, I would've never guessed you were a philosophy student for some time... and it's evident you would debate this until the cows come home. I think you need a refresher in what the definition of the word *fact* is. You're making an *assumption* from facts, whille I'm also making a different assumption from other facts. That is all. If fact-A plus fact-B = fact-C, then we would both be right, and that obviously can't happen.
Party-on...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*

Ok its as good as fact (happy know)







, you really need to learn to take whats written on an internet forum with a grain of salt.


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Ok its as good as fact (happy know)

I agree with you; that it is not likely that Audi will bring over a car to the States that is manual only (DSG..yes; but not manual)
--However, it is hard for me to believe VAG will not make any DSG 2.0Thaldex cars (even for the ROW as y'all are putting it)
Anyone notice how silent rumors have been with the next TT?
-there are still a lot of unknowns relating to the VAG line; making it hard to say it is "good as fact" that we will not get the 2.0Thaldex ever in the States
As Joe has mentioned in another thread.. wasn't the TT the first to have the 1.8haldex? (and it seems like that was the only VAG car with that setup-- except before we didnt even have the A3; which makes it more cost efficent than before)
-----------------------------
Regarding the 3.2:
-It is definately a nice looking car. And the S_line appearance package is good to differentiate it from the 2.0T.
Yes I wish they didn't skimp on the S_line (but it is what it is.. and it is already up there in price)
Bottom line.. this car needs to sell (and seems to be a good value for what it is)


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (ylwghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ylwghost* »_
--However, it is hard for me to believe VAG will not make any DSG 2.0Thaldex cars (even for the ROW as y'all are putting it)

Oh I completely agree, the most likely outcome is they will create a 2.0T Q with DSG (or another AT), and they will bring it here, but until then no 2.0T and Q (except with Torsen in the A4). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (ylwghost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ylwghost* »_
As Joe has mentioned in another thread.. wasn't the TT the first to have the 1.8haldex? (and it seems like that was the only VAG car with that setup-- except before we didnt even have the A3; which makes it more cost efficent than before)

Yup - the TT was the first haldex awd MKIV in the US from VAG. It will also be the first of the MKV's as well to have haldex and the 1.8T.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

Perhaps Audi is waiting for the new TT 2.0T with quattro to be certified before bringing over the A3 2.0T with quattro?
Then again, if the A3 was certified first, then the TT would not have to be...


----------



## ylwghost (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (W8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W8* »_Then again, if the A3 was certified first, then the TT would not have to be... 


But it wouldn't be as big of a splash on our shores (which will be good for the TT)..
-The 3.2q should have a enough buzz to keep the A3 sales flowing for now (think of it as an apetizer-- lol)
I would still like to see some Haldex equipped GTI's and GLI's too (given you could buy one with Haldex as the only option)
-hell; why not (there is already much overlap, and the VW dealers will make sure buying an Audi is worth the Audi service and refinement)
The way I see it.. a 2.0T is too good of an engine for an FWD open diff; it desparately needs either a $1k LSD, or $2k AWD system (I would gladly pay... as long as AWD was its own SEPERATE option)
--VW will need to get into this market with the entry of more low budget AWD cars (be it the AWD Dodge Caliper, AWD Toyota Matrix, and possibly the Mazdaspeed3, never forgeting the WRX)


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yup - the TT was the first haldex awd MKIV in the US from VAG. It will also be the first of the MKV's as well to have haldex and the 1.8T. 

Are they changing the TT to a MKV platform and keeping the 1.8T in it?? 
Also A3 3.2s started showing up yesterday, so they were the first MK5 platform cars with haldex. So if you specifically mean with the 1.8t then yes the TT and it would be the only, if not then the A3 was the first as its here. I don't follow the TT much though so I don't know the plans for it.


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*

I think joe meant to say haldex with the new 2.0T... I don't see Audi putting the old 1.8T in any of the new cars, at least not for the U.S. market.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Are they changing the TT to a MKV platform and keeping the 1.8T in it?? 


I thought the new TT was going to be based on the Shooting Brake concept definitly not MkV, and I think the 1.8T is gone for good. The new TT will probably debut at Detroit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## W8 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

The Shooting Brake Concept is on the Mk V platform... and the last TT was on the Mk IV, so the next TT will be on the Mk V platform as well.


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Ok its as good as fact (happy know)







, you really need to learn to take whats written on an internet forum with a grain of salt.









I do take things "with a grain of salt", but you, my friend, are just being moronic with your statements. I was surprised you used the word "probably" referring to the debut of the TT instead of "it's a fact", yet you refuse to say the 2.0T quattro MT will "probably not" come here. That's all you have to say, and it will be perfectly fine as it shows a personal opinion.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*

Totally uninformed cynical opinion: the TT will come here in FWD 2.0T form just like the A3, MkV platform (yes, the 1.8T is history). Then (immediately?) it will get the 3.2 Q Haldex, which again, is A3-based, and TT fans might get lucky with a 6-Man. That's it. No salvation for us 2.0T Q waiters. After that, the Shooting Brake which is also 3.2Q DSG or 6-Man.
Audi doesn't certify the 2.0T Q until 2008, when it hits all lines with the v3 Haldex: GTI, GLI, Passat, A3, TT, Shooting Brake. But also we see a real S3, TT and S.Brake with the 3.6








And then in 2010 we have a new line and start all over. I'm afraid it'll be a sad, long wait...







Maybe good enough a reason to lease now... if those rates ever come through....


_Modified by KnockKnock at 9:50 PM 11/18/2005_


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_Totally uninformed cynical opinion: the TT will come here in FWD 2.0T form just like the A3

I hope you are wrong. Given the sporting aspirations of the TT and Audi's ties to Quattro, I would be *shocked* if the next TT was FWD. It just seems impossible to me. 
In the league the TT wants to play in (boxter, miata, Z4, SLK, S2000, 350z, etc), the TT absolutely needs haldex to at least remain respectable. Of course, if they moved it to RWD (very unlikely, I know) that would be even better.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (bdh-vdub)*

Here's the thing though. Audi knows the TT is a fairly strong seller and a popular car based on history. They will spend the money to certify the TT in crash tests, EPA, etc... They didn't know how the A3 was going to do, so why spend the $$ to certify it? The A3 3.2 is already certified because that powerplant was certified in the TT 3.2.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (bdh-vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdh-vdub* »_
I hope you are wrong. Given the sporting aspirations of the TT and Audi's ties to Quattro, I would be *shocked* if the next TT was FWD. It just seems impossible to me. 


TT comes in FWD now and I believe some of the first released were just 180hp FWD ones..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_ I was surprised you used the word "probably" referring to the debut of the TT instead of "it's a fact", yet you refuse to say the 2.0T quattro MT will "probably not" come here. That's all you have to say, and it will be perfectly fine as it shows a personal opinion. 

Thats the whole point man your being retarded and getting hung up on the wording. With the TT I have no proof with the 2.0T Q MT there is a bunch. I am not saying we will not get the 2.0T Q MT, Im saying there is no way they will bring it here unless they make an AT version. Sorry you dont like the truth, or the way im wording it, but you are the one whos being the moron if you think they will.
Simple man, name one car in the last 10 years mass-produced and sold in the US by VAG thats under $40K that did/does come with a drive train/engine combo that was only available in MT. 
I can say for a FACT I know Audi wont be releasing a car covered in fur







next year, do I have any proof, no, but using logic, somthing you seem to lack or like to ignore. I would be willing to say its a FACT.
Using all the many truths I supplied in previous posts to back me up in my reasoning, to me its as good as FACT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (VWYankee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWYankee* »_
Gee-willikers-bob, I would've never guessed you were a philosophy student for some time... and it's evident you would debate this until the cows come home. I think you need a refresher in what the definition of the word *fact* is. 


Actually that would be you
fact as copied from websters

Main Entry: fact 
Pronunciation: 'fakt
Function: noun
Etymology: Latin factum, from neuter of factus, past participle of facere
1 : a thing done: as a obsolete : FEAT b : CRIME <accessory after the fact> c archaic : ACTION
2 archaic : PERFORMANCE, DOING
3 : the quality of being actual : ACTUALITY <a question of fact hinges on evidence>
4 a : something that has actual existence <space exploration is now a fact> b : an actual occurrence <prove the fact of damage>
5 : a piece of information presented as having objective reality
- in fact : in truth
See your saying a Fact only means #5 im using #3


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Thats the whole point man your being retarded and getting hung up on the wording. 

That's what I say to all DSG owners that get hung up over the fact that i call it an "automatic" and then decide to turn an informative post into one over semantics. :crazy:
Dave


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (bdh-vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdh-vdub* »_I hope you are wrong. Given the sporting aspirations of the TT and Audi's ties to Quattro, I would be *shocked* if the next TT was FWD. It just seems impossible to me. 
In the league the TT wants to play in (boxter, miata, Z4, SLK, S2000, 350z, etc), the TT absolutely needs haldex to at least remain respectable. Of course, if they moved it to RWD (very unlikely, I know) that would be even better.


TT has ALWAYS been FWD or AWD. First TT's produced were FWD then the quattro models etc.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_Are they changing the TT to a MKV platform and keeping the 1.8T in it?? 

Sorry - meant the 2.0T. TT is most likely to be the first of the higher hp output 2.0T's as well.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
That's what I say to all DSG owners that get hung up over the fact that i call it an "automatic" and then decide to turn an informative post into one over semantics. :crazy:
Dave

But Dave its not an automatic.










_Modified by judgegavel at 9:59 AM 11/19/2005_


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sorry - meant the 2.0T. TT is most likely to be the first of the higher hp output 2.0T's as well.

Higher output ones will certainly be interesting since they will probably put a larger turbo on it also. Will make for some interesting upgrade paths for current 2.0T owners. This stock turbo is way to small for Audi to just up the power on and keep it.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PD Performance* »_
Higher output ones will certainly be interesting since they will probably put a larger turbo on it also. Will make for some interesting upgrade paths for current 2.0T owners. This stock turbo is way to small for Audi to just up the power on and keep it.

That would be excellent.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
That would be excellent.









Yeah it would be cool.. But there will probably also be more powerful kits out before anything like that shows up.. And using original parts usually costs a small fortune.
Will be interesting at least to see what happens.


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (KnockKnock)*

First of all, some clarification. Am I correct in thinking that MK (marque) refers to the generation of a specific model, like the Marque IV Jetta. The MKIV Jetta is built on the A4 chassis, which is shared with the MKIV Golf, MKI TT and the previous generation A3... When people keep saying MKV, they really mean the A5 chassis, right? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Also, what marque of A3 are we on now? And where does the 8P come from?
My speculation: The TT is officially released in two forms (with the roadster to quickly follow): The TT Coupe, the TT Sportback (shooting brake). The TT Sportback is never sold in the North American market. The TT coupe and roadster remain the only versions sold here.
The TT in Europe has the following engine options: 2.0T FWD, 2.0T quattro 6spd (no DSG) (both the same power output of the A3); 3.2 quattro 6spd or DSG (250hp); eventually a high output 2.0T (same as the rumored S3).
The TT in North America will have the 2.0T FWD DSG (no 6spd) and the 3.6 quattro 6spd.
I've learned to expect the worst. I don't see a 2.0T quattro model coming to the US/Canada.









_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_Totally uninformed cynical opinion: the TT will come here in FWD 2.0T form just like the A3, MkV platform (yes, the 1.8T is history). Then (immediately?) it will get the 3.2 Q Haldex, which again, is A3-based, and TT fans might get lucky with a 6-Man. That's it. No salvation for us 2.0T Q waiters. After that, the Shooting Brake which is also 3.2Q DSG or 6-Man.
Audi doesn't certify the 2.0T Q until 2008, when it hits all lines with the v3 Haldex: GTI, GLI, Passat, A3, TT, Shooting Brake. But also we see a real S3, TT and S.Brake with the 3.6








And then in 2010 we have a new line and start all over. I'm afraid it'll be a sad, long wait...







Maybe good enough a reason to lease now... if those rates ever come through....

_Modified by KnockKnock at 9:50 PM 11/18/2005_


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (agarc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agarc* »_First of all, some clarification. Am I correct in thinking that MK (marque) refers to the generation of a specific model, like the Marque IV Jetta. The MKIV Jetta is built on the A4 chassis, which is shared with the MKIV Golf, MKI TT and the previous generation A3... When people keep saying MKV, they really mean the A5 chassis, right? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Also, what marque of A3 are we on now? And where does the 8P come from?

Not exactly the way I understand it, Mk__ is the chassis designation that the specific models are/were built (while it has always been the Jetta and Golf, other models have been built on these chassis. In the Mk V case , we have the Jetta V/Golf V/ A3 (8p) and a few others (Skoda, etc). The 8P happans to be the specific model generations number, ie the A3 8l is built on the Mk IV chassis.


----------



## bdh-vdub (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_TT has ALWAYS been FWD or AWD. First TT's produced were FWD then the quattro models etc. 

Thanks for the clarification, for some reason I thought all TTs were always quattro. 
In any event, my original thought remains, I would still be shocked if the next TT wasn't available with 2.0T quattro. Why would Audi bother to get the transverse 1.8T with haldex certified with the original TT but not go through the same process with the next TT? Quattro is Audi's bread and butter, I can't imagine them not offering quattro with all engine/drivetrains eventually. 
The A3 and TT are so closely related, it makes sense that both will eventually have a 2.0T quattro option. Also, don't forget the small SUV that VW is working on based on the MKV chassis... I'm guessing that it will also be available in 2.0T quattro. 
Also, don't forget that the longitudinal 2.0T with torsen is ONLY available on the A4 in North America. Nothing else has that drivetrain configuration. Granted, the A4 sells a lot more, but it is an example that Audi can and has certified a specific drivetrain combo in NA that will only appear on a single model. They will do it if there is a reasonable chance of profit.
The 2.0T engine is very new. Soon it will be as ubiquitous as the venerable 1.8T, and available in just as many configurations. At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
Not exactly the way I understand it, Mk__ is the chassis designation that the specific models are/were built (while it has always been the Jetta and Golf, other models have been built on these chassis. In the Mk V case , we have the Jetta V/Golf V/ A3 (8p) and a few others (Skoda, etc). The 8P happans to be the specific model generations number, ie the A3 8l is built on the Mk IV chassis.

MK refers to generation across any car brand. So the A3 currently here would be like a MK2 A3. The change occured when the MK4 VWs came out until them everyone just called them A1, A2, A3 but it got real confusing with A4 being a platform and A4 also being a model of Audi. So to stop the confusion people picked up the MK format of labeling. The A3 and the current Jetta/golf/GTI all still use the A platform, in this case the 5th one so it would be an A5. So in reality we should refer to the A3 not as a MK5 platform car but a A5 platform car. However to simply it and prevent confusion when speaking of old ones or say a few years down the road when the A6 platform is out using MK6 would help clear things up.
8P and 8L are also the start of the part numbers for these cars.. MK4 stuff is 1J0.. MK5 VW stuff is 1K0. Its like how porsche uses he first platform code in their part numbers..


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*

Perfect clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (PD Performance)*

Not sure if this horse is dead yet, but regarding the A4, it is NOT based on the Jetta/Golf/A3 platform. It is separate. The engine is longitudinally mounted (sp?), and uses a multi-link front suspension. To confuse things further, the A4 shared platform with the Passat UNTIL this year when the Passat joined the Jetta/Golf/A3 platform.
Correct me if I'm wrong.
I would be more interested in the A4 if it had DSG







but so far, they haven't fitted DSG to the longitudinal platform. I heard rumor they were working on it, and then they'd have THREE "AUTO" transmissions (?!) for the same car. That'd make for some good A4 fourum debates - and I'm sure one to two would go the way of the dodo.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (KnockKnock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KnockKnock* »_Not sure if this horse is dead yet, but regarding the A4, it is NOT based on the Jetta/Golf/A3 platform. It is separate. The engine is longitudinally mounted (sp?), and uses a multi-link front suspension. To confuse things further, the A4 shared platform with the Passat UNTIL this year when the Passat joined the Jetta/Golf/A3 platform.
Correct me if I'm wrong. 

You are correct, The A4 is built on the B platform which until this point was the same as the passat. Also correct. The Dasher or quantum or one of those was the original B platform.. The first pasats were the B3, What is referred to as a B4 passat is actually the same platform as the B3 so I'm not 100% sure what would be a B4 for real.. The B5 passat and first A4 shared the same platform. The B5.5 passat was just a face lift to the B5 passat and had the same platform.. B6 A4 was the 02-05 A4 platform while the passat just had the face lift mentioned. For 06 passat when to I forget what platform basically a transverse engine but still not like a A5 platform car. The A4 stayed with the B platform and is the B7 now that you see around.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (mookieblaylock)*









the seat adjustment is better than the other a3s. You can make it go lower and further back. A3 interiors are by far the nicest.


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hisham678 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (judgegavel)*

I do not believe that VW factory use different equipment than Audi when it comes to wielding chassis, putting engines together, painting, etc. However Audi may use different leathers for interior, sound system and other creature comfort. Since we in the USA, this is our first A3 in this market lets not jump on GOLF case, previous A3 had issue and where I come from (LEBANON) people preferred the GTI over A3. 
Bottom line we get what we paid for or looking for, and if there issues it should be discussed with the manufacturer. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Audi A3 3.2 Quattro S-Line Pictures (mookieblaylock)*

Yeah, I want those seats. Sport bolsters + Lumbar.
Chris, I haven't heard the word Dasher in over a decade!


----------

